#ubuntu-it-meeting 2011-09-28
<Dolasilla> buonasera a tutti! :)
<robertogradini> ciao
<Dolasilla> aspettiamo un pochino che arrivi Dario
<robertogradini> io sto lavorando, fate con comodo :)
<snoopdogg> un caro saluto a tutti....PS sono Luca Martinelli
<Dolasilla> snoopdogg, piacere Luca, io sono Silvia :)
<Deindre> salve 
<Deindre> intanto benvenuti a tutti
<snoopdogg> piacere mio :) ...silvia 
<Deindre> snoopdogg: non sono Silvia, sono Flavia
<Deindre> :)
<Deindre> ma aspettiamo che inizi la riunione per le presentazioni
<Dolasilla> Deindre, sei arrivata nel mezzo di una presentazione ;)
<Deindre> Dolasilla: io arrivo sempre a sproposito, te lo sei scordata? :P
<snoopdogg> non importa è un piacere conoscere entrambe :)
<simag> ciao a tutti, non mi sono accorto che eravate arrivati.... stavo lavorando :)
<Dolasilla> ciao simag, stiamo aspettando dario in realtà, mi piacerebbe facesse lui gli onori di casa ;)
<simag> ok, nessun problema :)
<Deindre> Dolasilla: sì vorrei spettare dario 
<Deindre> Dolasilla: aspettiamo 10 minuti
<Deindre> e poi cominciamo
<Deindre> vogliamo intanto fare le presentazioni?
<Deindre> trovato dario
<ic3d_> eccomi
<Dolasilla> :D
<Deindre> ic3d_: benvenuto
<Deindre> allora direi di iniziare
<ic3d_> si
<Deindre> presnetazioni
 * Deindre --> Flavia Weisghizzi
 * ic3d_ --> Dario Cavedon
<snoopdogg> --> Luca Martinelli
<simag> Simone Maggiani
 * Dolasilla --> Silvia Bindelli
<Dolasilla> mi pare di aver capito che robertogradini stia lavorando :)
<robertogradini> eccomi, si
<robertogradini> scusate ho una consegna domattina
<robertogradini> il nick parla da solo
<robertogradini> :)
 * ic3d_ si scusa del ritardo e ringrazia Deindre :-P
<Deindre> ic3d_: direi che il timone è il tuo
<ic3d_> ok
<Deindre> mi siedo vicino
<ic3d_> 2 parole di introduzione 
<ic3d_> abbiamo organizzato questo mini incontro
<ic3d_> perché volevamo un po' conoscerci
<ic3d_> prima di iniziare a metter le mani su
<ic3d_> sito web e quant'altro
<ic3d_> quindi se siete d'accordo 
<ic3d_> facciamo un piccolo "giro di tavolo"
<ic3d_> per presentarsi e ognuno scrive in breve 
<ic3d_> qualche dato di sè (va l'accento sul sè??)
<ic3d_> comincio io
<ic3d_> così rompo il ghiaccio
<ic3d_> allora
<robertogradini> ci va l'altro accento 
<robertogradini> :)
<ic3d_> robertogradini, grazie!
<ic3d_> sono Dario Cavedon, ho 41 anni, abito in provincia di Vicenza
<ic3d_> sposato, 2 bambine, 1 gatta e 1 topa (=porcellino d'india)
<ic3d_> di lavoro faccio il bancario
<ic3d_> nel tempo libero mi occupo invece (ormai solo) di Ubuntu
<ic3d_> faccio parte della Comunità da qualche anno
<ic3d_> ho cominciato come traduttore, poi mi "hanno preso" nel Gruppo Web, e ultimamente però faccio
<ic3d_> parecchia promozione, sia con Progetti che talk
<ic3d_> il resto casomai lo leggete sul mio profilo sul wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DarioCavedon
<ic3d_> (oppure mi fate qualche domanda! :-)
<ic3d_> finito 
<ic3d_> (Deindre, continui tu?)
<Deindre> ok
<Deindre> Io sono Flavia Weisghizzi, ho 35 anni e mi occupo di editoria e giornalismo
<Deindre> anche io sono membro di  Ubuntu da qualche anno e come Dario sono stata eletta membro del Consiglio di Ubuntu-it. 
<Deindre> partecipo a diversi progetti dentro la nostra comunità in particolare riguardo l'advocacy e le relazioni con la stampa
<Deindre> Dolasilla: tocca a te
<Dolasilla> io sono Silvia Bindelli, ho 28 anni e sono un ingegnere informatico
<Dolasilla> attualmente vivo ad Antibes (Francia del sud, vicino a Nizza) dove mi sono trasferita per lavoro, ma confesso che ci sto molto bene!
<Dolasilla> sono nella comunità di Ubuntu-it da un annetto, in quella internazionale bazzico da un po' di piu
<Dolasilla> per ubuntu mi occupo principalmente di promozione (newsletter di Ubuntu-it in primis) anche con talk in giro, tra qualche settimana il primo in Francia
<Dolasilla> e aiuto con qualche traduzione e qui ne gruppo Web
<Dolasilla> direi che è tutto :)
 * ic3d_ Dolasilla, talk in francese??
<Dolasilla> ic3d_, inglese, per fortuna! :D
<robertogradini> Sono di Cassino, provincia di Frosinone. Dopo aver passato la vita tra la Ciociaria e Roma, mi sono trasferito a L'Aquila per l'universita'. Per ovvie ragioni, ho cambiato casa e adesso abito a Palermo ancora per qualche mese, poi Parigi. Sono informatico, freelance. Attualmente sto lavorando su un sistema TVCC (sistemi di videosorveglianza) basato su linux, python, django, php, js e C. Faccio parte del gruppo prom
<robertogradini> perdonate l'irruenza, ho approfittato di una pausa "forzata"
<ic3d_> robertogradini, vai pure
<Dolasilla> robertogradini, nessun problema! :D
<ic3d_> robertogradini, continua pure
<snoopdogg> Vado io, ciao a tutti sono Luca Martinelli e vivo nella provincia di Pisa
<snoopdogg> ho 33 anni, convivo da qualche anno ma per ora niente figli...
<snoopdogg> per pagare il mutuo lavoro come Sistemista Unix/windows occupandomi dell'IT in una multinazionale
 * ic3d_ quando finite la presentazione, aggiungete "fine", così passiamo al prossimo
<snoopdogg> sono appena entrato nella comunità e spero di dare il mio contributo e di approfondire maggiormente tutti i vari gruppi della com....fine :)
<simag> ok tocca a me :)
<ic3d_> ok, grazie snoopdogg, vai simag
<simag> Ciao a tutti, sono Simone Maggiani ho 26 anni e vivo a La Spezia 
<simag> dove sono tornato dopo aver fatto l'univ a Parma.
<simag> Ingegnere informatico, dopo una breve esperienza in una ditta di Parma come sviluppatore java, 
<simag> al momento lavoro in una multinazionale di consulenza e sviluppo software come sviluppatore...
<simag> ahime .... .net
 * ic3d_ cosa non si fa per vivere! ;-)
<simag> oltre al .net mi diverto ancora con php, jquery
<simag> e un po di grafica, 
<simag> per quanto possa essere necessario in applicazioni enterpraise
<simag> per il resto, nel tempo libero, oltre che a studiare programmazione, seguo ubuntu, 
<simag> in passato ho scritto un po di documentazione in italiano
<simag> alcune parti del wiki di ubuntu-it
<simag> ho partecipato al forum...
<simag> fondamentalmente da alcuni anni ormai, solo per la parte kubuntu
<simag>  tra l'altro ho rotto le scatole spesso e volentieri al team di sviluppo della distro con varie richieste raccolte tra i vari utenti del forum (il team di sviluppo ormai mi odiera :))
<simag> da adesso, spero di poter aiutare con la parte web del portale :)
<simag> fine
<ic3d_> ok, molto bene
<simag> ps: ic3d... vero, però devo riconoscere che è un gran bel prodotto (chiusa parentesi...)
<ic3d_> simag, :-)
<simag> :)
<ic3d_> prima di andare avanti
<ic3d_> volevo segnalare a chi non lo sa 
<ic3d_> che il 15 ottobre a Bologna c'è 
<ic3d_> Ubuntu-it meeting! :-)
<ic3d_> qui il link
<ic3d_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-it/1196/detail/
<ic3d_> se avete tempo
<ic3d_> e non siete distantissimi
<ic3d_> fate un salto
 * Dolasilla osserva come Dario fa promozione all'interno...
<ic3d_> è sempre una bella roba vedersi di persona!
<ic3d_> Dolasilla, è più forte di me! :-)
<ic3d_> ok passiamo avanti
<simag> ih ih ih 
<ic3d_> facciamo una piccola sessione di domande e risposte
<ic3d_> avete qualche domanda? qualche curiosità? sulla comunità? su di noi? sulla mia gatta? :-)
<ic3d_> finché ci pensate, ne faccio io una
<ic3d_> robertogradini, ho capito bene che ti trasferisci a Parigi?
<simag> beato te :)
<simag> intanto che aspettiamo.... io un paio di domande le avrei... posso?
 * ic3d_ pensa che robertogradini sia un po' distratto
<ic3d_> simag, vai!
<simag> in quanti curano al momento il sito? e come funziona lo sviluppo?
<ic3d_> il sito attuale è lavoro soprattutto di Lorenzo e Leo (che purtroppo stasera non ci sono)
<simag> altra cosa, come funzionano gli eventi di promozione? visto che li fate in 3... pura curiosita
<simag> quindi due persone a sviluppare
<robertogradini> si, andro' a parigi credo a giugno
<ic3d_> si 2 persone, ma Dolasilla penso potrebbe fare di più (se avesse tempo), vero?
<ic3d_> simag, cosa vuol dire "come funzionano gli eventi di promozione"? se ti riferisci a Ubuntu-it meeting, quella non è promozione, ma un incontro "interno" della Comunità, anche se non abbiamo mai chiuso la porta a chiunque voglia partecipare
<simag> no, a i talk di cui parlavate prima
<Dolasilla> ic3d_, vero mea culpa spero di trovare piu tempo presto
<ic3d_> simag, gli eventi di promozione - a parte l'esperienza di Ubuntu Party - di solito "andiamo dove ci chiamano"
<simag> e se posso, chi chiama?
<Dolasilla> simag, organizzatori di diverse conferensze
<Dolasilla> simag, esempio linux day o altro
<simag> capito... grazie
<Dolasilla> simag esempio, quella a cui mi riferivo io è una conferenza a Lione, fossa, tema open source
<Dolasilla> etc
<ic3d_> simag, richieste da varia natura, io per esempio sono stato chiamato da un paio di LUG, qualche biblioteca, un'associazione dei consumatori
<ic3d_> (e appunto Linux Day)
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, robertogradini, avete domande?
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, robertogradini, avete domande? (di qualsiasi genere!)
<robertogradini> no
<snoopdogg> scusate mi avevano chiamato al tel....
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, hai qualche curiosità? 
<snoopdogg> come domande andrei più sul pratico...come ci dividiamo i compiti?
<ic3d_> :-)
<ic3d_> quali sono i compiti?
<ic3d_> scherzi a parte
<snoopdogg> chi fa cosa e quando, entro quando ecc
<ic3d_> cosa vi piacerebbe sviluppare, che adesso non c'è su Ubuntu-it?
<ic3d_> (oppure che c'è ma andrebbe fatto meglio?)
<ic3d_> scusate se vi giro la domanda
<ic3d_> ma stasera Lorenzo non c'è
<ic3d_> ed è lui il referente del Gruppo
<snoopdogg> per il momento mi sembra perfetto :) ... cmq se mi venisse il lampo di genio cosa dovrei fare...scrivere alla mailing ne parliamo e decidiamo
<ic3d_> e sarebbe bene ci fosse
<snoopdogg> e per le normali attività di manutenzione? aggiornamenti articoli, nuovi link per nuove versioni?
<snoopdogg> come procedete di solito?
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, per le notizie c'è un modulo di Drupal, che permette di inserire le notizie molto facilmente
<ic3d_> di solito ce ne occupiamo Dolasilla e il sottoscritto
<snoopdogg> si lo so l'ho visto...ma era più che altro capire chi da i compiti :)
<snoopdogg> e come si divide il lavoro...
<Dolasilla> snoopdogg, in momenti come ora l'attività è ridotta, salvo proposte di nuove feature per il sito
<robertogradini> layout: http://ubuntu-it.org/ e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ contro http://www.ubuntu.com/  e https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Dolasilla> snoopdogg, il lavoro si intensifica sotto release
<robertogradini> trovate l'intruso
<snoopdogg> ok!
<Dolasilla> snoopdogg, e di solito in quel caso è Leo a guidare i lavori
<Dolasilla> robertogradini, il wiki è una storia a parte, purtroppo
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, come si divide il lavoro: molto semplicemente, il primo che ha tempo inserisce la notizia 
<Dolasilla> robertogradini, non è banale aggiornarlo
<snoopdogg> perfetto...quello che volevo sapere... :)
<ic3d_> robertogradini, in effetti il wiki è un po' "demodé", però adesso abbiamo un aiuto in più e si può sistemare, uniformandone lo stile
<ic3d_> (3 aiuti in più!)
<simag> in effetti quello sarebbe già un buon miglioramento...
<ic3d_> una prima proposta, quindi: uniformare lo stile del wiki, prendo nota 
<simag> poi, io sono di parte e lo sai (e lo ammetto tranquillamente...), ma dopo la release, con calma e col tempo.... posso crearla una pagina un po più corposa per kubuntu?
<simag> inoltre, imho, visto che ubuntu-it è un sito comunita e non un sito commerciale, darei un po di risalto in più in genere anche alle derivate..
<simag> capisco il diverso bacino di utenza, ma un link in alto è un po poco... IMHO
<ic3d_> simag, le derivate sono un tema tutto da sviluppare 
<simag> cioe?
<ic3d_> nel senso che lo spazio è obiettivamente poco
<snoopdogg> simag, sei proprio innamorato di kubuntu :))) mi sbaglio o anche nel forum per il reclutamento parlavi già di ampliare il lato kubuntu :)
<simag> sono innamorato di kde...
<simag> non di kubuntu...
<ic3d_> e può solo essere ampliato
<simag> averci le conoscenze e il tempo
<simag> farei diverse modifiche a quella distro..
<simag> che imho resta comunque tutt'ora l'unica valida per kde per un utente medio (o alle prime armi)
<ic3d_> seconda proposta: ampliare lo spazio dedicato alle derivate
<simag> sul lungo periodo potrebbe essere un lavoro da fare secondo me, anche in vista della futura lts
<simag> una pagina cosi?
<simag> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<simag> c'é
<simag> ?
<snoopdogg> per la seconda proposta, si da libero sfogo a simag per kubuntu e successivamente si esplode gli stessi punti per le altre derivate ;)
<ic3d_> simag, su c'è http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu
<ic3d_> non è bello come quello ubuntu.com
<ic3d_> ma si può prendere "ispirazione"
<simag> opinioni su unity a parte...dove se ne parla su -it?
<simag> è quello che intendo...
<snoopdogg> sulla pagina segnalata da simag "what's new" c'è carino le faq per chi vuole aggiornare con domande del tipo "cosa succederà ai miei settaggi?" ecc
<simag> nel senso, che piaccia o no, chi usa ubuntu quello si trova, ci darei piu risalto sul sito
 * Deindre si prenota
<ic3d_> simag, ok non avevo capito che parlavi di Unity
<Deindre> per quanto riguarda il sito internazionale, noi non siamo vincolati a seguirlo
<Deindre> certo è carino averlo sott'occhio come dice Dario
<Deindre> ma abbiamo spazio di autonomia
<Deindre> altra cosa: è importante inserire delle pagine che siano facilmente e agevolemtne aggiornabili
<Deindre> il sito come ogni progetto, deve avere tempi di manutenzione esigui
<Deindre> ok?
<ic3d_> Deindre, si
<simag> si, ok... 
<ic3d_> comunque simag ha fatto un'osservazione pertinente
<simag> niente di straluccicoso, 
<simag> intendevo solo a livello di contenuti...
<ic3d_> un po' di spazio a Unity lo dobbiamo dedicare
<Deindre> simag: è una linea guida la mia, non una critica ;)
<snoopdogg> scusate c'è un motivo particolare se nel menù principale non c'è ila sezione download? io credo che ci dovrebbe essere perchè cmq è un sito per la diffusione/distribuzione....
<simag> ok :)
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, in effetti proprio ieri un'altra persona me l'ha fatto notare
<ic3d_> manca un link diretto al download
<ic3d_> terza proposta: rivedere i contenuti (specie per Unity)
<snoopdogg> ic3d_ si rimane un po' spiazzati anche se subito dopo si trova..
<ic3d_> quarta proposta: inserire un link diretto al download (magari basta un "scaricalo subito" sulla home)
<ic3d_> adesso faccio io una proposta :-)
<ic3d_> che ne dite del sito LoCo 
<ic3d_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ic3d_> (guardate in basso a dx, la sessione twitter)
<ic3d_> in quella sezione appaiono tutti i twit da twitter con hashtag #locoteams
<ic3d_> che ne dite?
<simag> che è interessante
<simag> complessita?
<ic3d_> boh! :-)
<simag> mi piace :)
<snoopdogg> mi piace
<ic3d_> penso che comunque ci possano passare il codice
<ic3d_> uno dei motivi per cui siamo passati a Drupal
<ic3d_> è proprio  perché è stato adottato per i vari siti *ubuntu*
<ic3d_> e si possono fare delle interessanti sinergie con gli altri team
<snoopdogg> ic3d_, infatti stavo proprio per chiederlo come eravamo messi a collaborazione tra team...
<simag> perfetto, sarebbe interessante anche quello...
<simag> non sono un amante del social, ma il mondo di internet è quello ormai
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, non c'è un qualcosa di organizzato e regolare, ma contatti ci sono
<ic3d_> come diceva Deindre, non siamo qui per copiare ubuntu.com
<ic3d_> (anzi il nuovo sito è stato oggetto di più di una critica, perché somiglia troppo a quello internazionale!)
<simag> beh non copiamo, però certe idee sono belle, meritano di essere sfruttate
<simag> imho
<snoopdogg> ic3d_, va benissimo...sai com'è se qualcuno ha già ftto il medesimo lavoro è bene condividerlo e sfruttare il tempo in altro modo o per migliorarlo....stasera sono molto gnu
<ic3d_> simag, si, è quello!
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, appunto stiamo parlando di software libero, dopotutto
<ic3d_> giusto per fare un esempio, vi racconto una piccolissima storia
<ic3d_> tempo fa avevo visto questa:
<ic3d_> http://maps.ubuntu.com/map/
<ic3d_> è una mappa di dove sono i server ubuntu
<ic3d_> (chi vuole può segnalare liberamente le coordinate del suo server ubuntu)
<ic3d_> qualche tempo dopo Ronnie Tucker stava cercando di fare una cosa simili per il suo sito
<ic3d_> (Ronnie è l'editore di Full Circle Magazine)
<ic3d_> gli ho scritto "prova a sentire qellli di ubuntu map"
<ic3d_> e qualche giorno dopo è nata questa:
<ic3d_> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/?wo_map_console=1
<ic3d_> quindi collaborazioni se ne possono fare
<ic3d_> anche "estemporanee"
<simag> beh bene
<ic3d_> un ultimo argomento: chi di voi se la cava con programmi di grafica? GIMP, Inkscape?
<ic3d_> (oppure conoscete qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarci in questo?)
<snoopdogg> ic3d_, ottimo! abbiamo una bacheca dove poter inserire idee link ecc....Gimp OK, Ink un po' meno :)
<simag> no, gimp ci so fare al max quattro rettangoli...
<simag> :(
 * Dolasilla va a nanna
<Dolasilla> 'notte a tutti, è stato un piacere! a presto
<ic3d_> Dolasilla, notte! :-)
<snoopdogg> Dolasilla, notte!
<Deindre> scusate approfitto anche io
<Deindre> notte a tutti e per qualsiasi cosa bussate
 * ic3d_ tranquillizza gli altri, 5 minuti e abbiamo finito
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, abbiamo una pagina nel wiki
<ic3d_> questa
<ic3d_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb/ToDo
<ic3d_> non so se siete stati abilitati
<simag> notte.:)
<ic3d_> 'spetta che controllo
<simag> GruppoWebToDo
<simag> Non si è autorizzati a leggere questa pagina.
<ic3d_> simag, dammi 1 minuto
<ic3d_> allora simag e robertogradini adesso dovrebbero essere abilitati
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, qual è la tua pagina sul wiki.ubuntu-it.org ?
<simag> io sono loggato nel wiki ma non mi fa vedere niente
<simag> mi risponde non autorizzato
<ic3d_> simag, prova a uscire e rientrare
<simag> na :(
<snoopdogg> ic3d_, user: snoopdogg
<snoopdogg> ic3d_, devo ancora creare la mia pagina..
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, ok crea una pagina, prendi pure "ispirazione" da una già fatta
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, devi avere una tua pagina, perché le abilitazioni sul wiki sono fatte in base ai Gruppi, e i gruppi in base alle pagine personali
<ic3d_> ragazzi, devo chiudere anch'io
<ic3d_> direi quindi di finire qui
<ic3d_> ci sentiamo in mailing list
<simag> ok
<snoopdogg> ic3d_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/snoopdogg poi la sistemo.....
<ic3d_> posto lì anche le proposte / idee che sono venute fuori stasera
<simag> vado anche io
<simag> a me comunque non va ancora...
<simag> quando puoi se ci dai un occhio
<ic3d_> simag, ok
<simag> ci aggiorniamo allora per email?
<ic3d_> snoopdogg, la pagina personale va fatta usando il proprio nome e cognome, una cosa così wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DarioCavedon (occhio alle maiuscole)
<ic3d_> simag, si 
<ic3d_> buona notte!
<simag> notte
<snoopdogg> notte
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2012-09-27
<_Devnull_> ciao _Stealth 
<_Stealth> ciao :-)
<_Devnull_> E' questo il canale per la riunione?
<_Stealth> stanno tutti in chat, aspettando janvitus che non si vede. e direi di sì, non le facevamo sempre qui?
<_Devnull_> questa è una chat pubblica
<_Stealth> e allora facciamola nella nostra, anche se in teoria è pubblica pure quella. boh, per me è uguale, c'è da capire come comportarci con il log
